# sacrificial fence bracket



## ce000 (Jun 14, 2012)

Does anyone know the make of the bracket that Scott Phillips uses for his sacrificial fence on his TS?

I saw it on the latest program.

Thanks...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*these?*

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17821&site=ROCKLER


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

ce000 said:


> Does anyone know the make of the bracket that Scott Phillips uses for his sacrificial fence on his TS?
> 
> I saw it on the latest program.
> 
> Thanks...


I keep a sacrificial fence permanently mounted on the right hand side. 

A sacrificial fence is used mostly for cutting rabbets. For me they are usually on panels, which aren't normally small enough to be fully supported to the left of the blade. (My saw has about 20-inches left, and 50-inches right.).

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## ce000 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply to my question.

I finally figured out what I was looking at was the Biesemeyer Auxiliary Fence.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I just picked up the Rockler fence clamps on sale for 14.99. Have not used them yet, but they seem way better than the quick clamps I was using for the aux fence.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

My fence came with a t-track that was to low to be much use so I attach the sacrificial half-fences to that with 1/4" hardware. :smile:


----------

